# Lousy NE Wind



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I was really hoping the conditions would be favorable for a surf trip this Friday or Saturday, but the present forecast is for NE winds all week and weekend, with velocities in the teens this weekend.

Where I fish at McFaddin, and along most of Bolivar Peninsula, a NE wind blows straight down the length of the beach. As we all know, a sideways wind is the toughest to fish in.

I'll be out of town for the holiday, so if I don't get to go this week, it'll be another two weeks at the earliest. Grrrrr!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll try to make up for your loss next week. :biggrin:


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

We're down to SPI for the holiday, hopefully we'll get some decent days. Leave Sunday come back Friday (day after TG).


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

The forecast makes this weekend's run to Padre look to be more about my buddy's windsurfing than my fishing. We'll see how it shakes out. I may have to hit the Packery channel and jetties if the wind blows out the beach. I can also put some effort into limiting the amount of beer left in the fridge when he gets off the sail-board...

I'm in town for the TG holiday so if the wind will lay down in the Fri-Sat-Sun stretch, I will definitely wet a line.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

WHAT said:


> I'll try to make up for your loss next week. :biggrin:


You have my best wishes. I hope you knock 'em dead. 

In fact, I hope a bunch of you get out there and take up my slack. :walkingsm
If that nasty NE wind will just shift a bit more to the north, I'll be trying to sneak in a trip this week.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

bigfost said:


> You have my best wishes. I hope you knock 'em dead.
> 
> In fact, I hope a bunch of you get out there and take up my slack. :walkingsm
> If that nasty NE wind will just shift a bit more to the north, I'll be trying to sneak in a trip this week.


Bigfost, you could always go further south 
PINS still looks pretty good, so I'm 75/25 going this weekend as of today.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

surfguy said:


> Bigfost, you could always go further south
> PINS still looks pretty good, so I'm 75/25 going this weekend as of today.


I've got this funny rule. As long as I live within an hour's drive of 50 miles of perfectly good fishing beach I'm not going to drive anywhere else, unless I'm on vacation.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm aiming for sometime early next week. Hopefully things will settle down for a decent trip to PINS.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Go get em Bigfost, I will be up here looking for crappie to bite now that's it's gotten a little colder. The only big fish caught there is if you accidentally hook a big cat fish eating crappie!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

histprof said:


> The forecast makes this weekend's run to Padre look to be more about my buddy's windsurfing than my fishing. We'll see how it shakes out. I may have to hit the Packery channel and jetties if the wind blows out the beach. I can also put some effort into limiting the amount of beer left in the fridge when he gets off the sail-board...
> 
> I'm in town for the TG holiday so if the wind will lay down in the Fri-Sat-Sun stretch, I will definitely wet a line.


I wouldn't rule PINS out. Fish on PINS tend to tolerate high wind a lot better than on the upper coast.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

SurfRunner said:


> I wouldn't rule PINS out. Fish on PINS tend to tolerate high wind a lot better than on the upper coast.


The upper coast fish don't give up, it's us fair weather fishermen who give up on the fish. :fish:

Of course, when we catch 20 bull reds a day, we can afford to miss a day or two here and there. :spineyes:


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

histprof said:


> The forecast makes this weekend's run to Padre look to be more about my buddy's windsurfing than my fishing. We'll see how it shakes out. I may have to hit the Packery channel and jetties if the wind blows out the beach. I can also put some effort into limiting the amount of beer left in the fridge when he gets off the sail-board...
> 
> I'm in town for the TG holiday so if the wind will lay down in the Fri-Sat-Sun stretch, I will definitely wet a line.


I just got back from a weekend trip to Port Aransas. I can tell you the surf was Jacked up bad. Saturday and Sunday there was a SE wind at 15 MPH. Monday morning the wind shifted and was Howling out of the NW @ close to 20MPH. Didn't fish much today but the Sail-board guys were having a Blast! Those guys are crazy!! If you saw those waves and how bad the wind was rippin the tops of the waves off. I hope the wind slows down for your Trip. Tight lines!


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

The weather has definitely turned on us. We will all get adjusted soon enough, I am sure. I got the jump on the chilly by cooking a pot of chili.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Man, you're killin me with all your food pics! That chili looks explosive :hairout:

Anyway, the more I look at it, the more I realize the conditions for this weekend still look a little rough all along the coast. NE wind 15-25mph, chilly and bad tide charts which are moving ~1 hr/day. I may be relegated to a short day trip on Sat to Surfside to catch the early morning outgoing
or late afternoon incoming high tide. I left the pomps still bitin last weekend, so I;m hoping they are still there. I will probably wait 2-3 weeks for a better window to make it to PINS. Oh well, I can still do some yardwork and make some new leaders. :birthday2


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*North Wind*

Bigfost;
Before you write off this weekend...I've done pretty well at the "Cedars" east of
HI with a SRONG North wind...That was Pre-Ike...And there was more sand on the
beach and in the first gut areas...But the Reds are still out there....
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Mustad7731 said:


> Bigfost;
> Before you write off this weekend...I've done pretty well at the "Cedars" east of
> HI with a SRONG North wind...That was Pre-Ike...And there was more sand on the
> beach and in the first gut areas...But the Reds are still out there....
> ...


Jackie, I love a north or NW wind. It's just the NE wind I hate.

I'm still watching it. If it moves around to the north, I'll be there.

BTW, the general area of the cedars used to be my favorite stretch of beach back in the '70s. There used to be a big berm next to the highway, with beach accesses every few hundred yards. Fairly close to one of the accesses there were a couple of cedar trees on the beach inside of the berm. That was my hangout.

Of course, now the highway and those cedars are long gone, the victims of multiple storms. Even though the fishing is 1000% better today, I've got a lot of good memories (and a few bad ones) from down there back in the day. I could tell some stories.


----------



## Cosmo333_tx (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm looking at maybe camping out Saturday and kayaking out baits. Only been there once before. Let me know if you decide to go or not. Think this cold snap drove the sharks away?


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

The surf was very turbid at Sargent with the NE wind. The bulls were so thick, more than 2 rods worked you to death. We caught 8 over 40 inches. Only 1 keeper at 27 inches. My redfish terrier was tiring of dragging reds out of the surf!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Cosmo333_tx said:


> Think this cold snap drove the sharks away?


The water temp this afternoon is 64 degrees. Most likely everything except the bull sharks are gone. The bull sharks may hang around another couple of weeks.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Very nice catch! Thanks for the report. Is that grass sticking up from the sand in pic#2?


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

surfguy said:


> Very nice catch! Thanks for the report. Is that grass sticking up from the sand in pic#2?


There are many clay banks in the surf between Mitchell's Cut and the San Bernard. These are the common sprigs extruding from the clay. Caught these reds at the start of the flood tide. They were prowling the banks in knee-deep water. Could have tied into 'em with a cane pole.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

bigfost said:


> The upper coast fish don't give up, it's us fair weather fishermen who give up on the fish. :fish:
> 
> Of course, when we catch 20 bull reds a day, we can afford to miss a day or two here and there. :spineyes:


I know thats right! It is that current caused by a NE wind that makes it hard to fish from the beach....Hard to get a weight to stick sometimes. I wont fish a strong NE wind from the beach beause of that.


----------

